# Origins Cleanser or Biotherm



## meaf (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi everyone! I am thinking of buy a cleanser from either origins or biotherm. i am looking into the origins never a dull moment cleanser or the biotherm pure bright cleanser. any suggestions?
thanks


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jul 24, 2005)

I've never used Origins Never a Dull Moment cleanser but I've used the scub which was nice.


----------

